# Do nursing necklaces work?



## Momof3Girlz (Aug 18, 2002)

Hello!

I am nursing my little Olivia who will be 1 year on May 24th. Olivia is an avid nurser who is engaging in all sorts of nursing acrobatics as I'm sure a lot of you have experienced







. So I'm wondering if a nursing necklace would be a wise investment. It's not so much the acrobatic nursing that's the problem. Olivia has an annoying little habit of digging her fingernails in the skin of my breast and upper chest area. The really hurts! I try to get her to hold my shirt but, most times she'd rather pinch and scratch poor mama









So have you BTDT mamas had positive experiences with nursing necklaces or are those just gimmicks? This may be a silly question but, couldn't I by a cheap beaded necklace and use that for the same purpose?

Any advice would be appreciated. Me and my squishy little milk sacks thank you


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, they've helped me but my son is younger (9 months) and I started using one several months ago. I have to be consistent about redirecting his wandering pinchy hands to the necklace though. Also, he has fun yanking it up and down vigorously so it's not always this idyllic picture of him fingering the beads gently. :LOL

I would be careful about what kind of necklace you get. My first one had wooden beads (painted), well, some small beads cracked off and I found them on the floor, and the larger decorative beads he bit and took half the paint off. Not cool. I would not get plastic or small wood beads or anything that might break off and present a choking hazard. Also you want to make sure the construction is heavy-duty, because the necklace will get abused. And it should be long enough to take off and put on over your head without having to use the clasp, because otherwise it's a PITA to try to get it on or off with a fussy or hungry baby waiting for you.

My current nursing necklace came from Scarlett's Designs and I'm very happy with it.

http://home.att.net/~Scarletts_Designs/home.htm

HTH!


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

I have a mama friend who makes them out of whatever you want....beautiful coral or turquoise from the swest or whatever stone or bead you like..........pm me if youre interestd....


----------



## Elphaba (Nov 19, 2001)

i think you have to start young and kind of train them to twiddle the beads and not your nipples!
personally i would not buy a cheap beaded necklace -- possibly toxic paint, small beads could be choking hazard and if the cord is not strong enough to withstand the abuse a toddler gives it, it will break.
i got mine from www.toothlessgrin.com but i really like the ones at chumbas. i believe sleeping bean has some beautiful necklaces as well, though i don't know if they are nursing necklaces.
HTH


----------



## princess buttercup (Jan 29, 2003)

They can help...but your baby is still gonna need a re-direct. (and a fuss) Twiddling and pinching must be a lot of fun!
I got some hemp necklace cord (from walmart)and raided my older kids toy boxes for "bobbles" (plastic cookie from a kitchen set, keys from teething ring etc. and other small nontoxic toys to attach) added a few smaller beads and set the knot with water.
Made quite a few for cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I'd never heard of these when DS was nursing, but got myself a nice stone bead one to use with DD. She never really got into it. Fortunately she wasn't much for twiddling either!:LOL

The lady who made mine knotted the beads on silk, with a knot between each bead so beads would not escape everywhere if it broke. I have since restrung it(by choice not necessity) and put knots between clusters of beads. I use magnetic clasps so the necklace will come loose if yanked hard enough. I chose the decorative elements for safe chewability--bone and such.


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I was so amazed that there actually are nursing necklaces! I had no idea! I told my DH somebody ought to make busy boxes for our shirts! DS3 used to fiddle and pinch, but I just started holding the "loose" hand. It at first made him mad, but it got the point across...


----------



## Ellie'sMom (Aug 10, 2002)

My mom made us a nursing necklace when dd was about 10 mos. I think maybe that was too late. DD loves the necklace, but mostly wants to wear it herself! If I have it on she just yanks on it really hard, and wants me to take it off. It does not keep her distracted for nursing.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

i have got to get one- my ds is pinching my upper arms and chest black and blue, and it looks like i am being abused!

my dh ordered one once, but the lady was having probs and eventually had to refund the $, and never got around to it again. my mil does beading; i think i am gonna ask her to make me one.

suse


----------



## Mensch00 (Aug 12, 2012)

*nursing necklaces*

My daughter loved using a nursing necklace and I now sell fairly inexpensive ones (made from gemstones and wooden rings) in my shop -- http://www.urbanhomesteadstore.com/collections/natural-baby


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I forgot when I finally got a nursing necklace but when I did it was great for my baby! I wished that I had gotten it sooner.
It doubled as a teething necklace. 
I passed it on to someone else and their baby loves it too.


----------

